# new clear tails for 1st gen Alty



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

I have been looking everywhere for some euro-style clear taillights for my alty and I finally found some! Thought you guys might be interested! Here's the link:

http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/19nisaleurcl1.html


Tell me if it doesn't work or you can just type it in.
BTW: This site has a bunch of hard to find stuff for Sentras, Altys, Maximas, and even for the new Z!
www.southwestautoworks.com


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

ghey............just get some regular clears or wait for them to make black housings instead of chrome..............JMO


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

those are tight but it depends on the color of your car too. Black ones should look dope too


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah, I'm really not all that into the altezas and such. I'm planning on getting just the clear red.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

altezzas are for **** !!! if u get altezzas thake em apart and paint the chrome black. it looks much much better than the gay ass altezzas


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah I agree I wouldn't leave the housing inside of them chrome.


----------

